# John Deer STX38(Yellow Deck) No Start No Click HELP!



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

i have a john deer stx38 riding mower the yellow deck has a 12.5 kohler command engine with a 5spd trans. won't start doesn't even click. (there is no deck it was removed by prevouse owner)
changed spark plug
checked battery good
cleaned carb
cleaned air filter
compression is good

what else can i do ?


----------



## drillchart (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds like 1 of a few possibilities:
Dead battery
Bad starter
Bad solenoid
Bad connections to battery or solenoid or starter

I'd start by a checking to make sure you have battery power if you do then check all battery cable connections for tightness or corrosion. If you still have no click then at the solenoid jump the two posts with a screwdriver if it turns the starter then you need a new solenoid if it doesn't it may be a bad starter.


----------



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

drillchart said:


> Sounds like 1 of a few possibilities:
> Dead battery
> Bad starter
> Bad solenoid
> ...


The starter is good and so is the solenoid and the battery is reading 13volts.i was looking at he ignition wiring and there is a brown and a pink wire disconnected but there isn't a place to connect them on the starter but I did hook the brown wore up to the deck engagement switch and if I turn the key to auxiliary and use the deck engagement switch it will crank but won't start...not sure of this is a writing problem with the ignition?


----------



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

if i spray starting fluid into carb it will start only until it is burned off..its telling me its not getting fuel but the carb is clean and clean and clear


----------



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

and the fuel solenoid/pump is clicking so idk why im not getting fuel


----------



## drillchart (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry when you said no click I thought you meant the starter wasn't working. So it's a fuel issue. I am guessing you've checked fuel level it could be if its to low it might not be picking it up out of tank. Did you check or change you fuel filters? What about the fuel shut off valve (I think it is by the tank outlet)is it open? Is the fuel pump electric? Is it getting power?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the fuel filter,for an arrow that says "flow",and make sure the arrow is pointing toward the carb.
I know,...it sounds silly,but I've seen experienced techs (including myself) get in a hurry and do this !


----------



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Check the fuel filter,for an arrow that says "flow",and make sure the arrow is pointing toward the carb.
> I know,...it sounds silly,but I've seen experienced techs (including myself) get in a hurry and do this !


yes the arrow is pointing towards the carb and the filter is line between the filter and carb has gas in it and so does the bowl on the carb so thats not and issue i cleaned the carb out twice and every hole is clear i sprayed carb cleaner in them and cleaned them out with wire and compressed air and its all like new. i just can;t figure ing fuel to the motor...i even jumped a hot wire from the battery to the fuel pump on the bottom of the carb to make sure it was getting a click and it is so idk what the issue s but its really pissing me off


----------



## drillchart (Jul 29, 2012)

Does the carb have a solenoid on it? If it does check you connection confirm it is getting battery power with the key on. This solenoid shuts the fuel off from going through the carb. If no power try using a jumper wire straight from the battery to the solenoid if it starts start looking for a break in the wire if still no start the you may have a bad solenoid at the carb.


----------



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

UPDATE!! i got it running but nw there theres is a bad burning smell like rubber thought it was the drive belts but im not so sure....how do u replace o-rings on a 12.5 kohler command over head valve? is it a big job?


----------

